# Sprenger Bow Balance Safety Stirrups - reviews?



## Charlie Bucket (10 September 2012)

(Also in NL)
Thinking of investing in a pair. 
I have early-onset arthritis in my knees and have been suggested these as they have more 'spring' than ordinary stirrups.

Also my young horse likes to partake in the odd rodeo  and I'm terrified of my foot getting caught...as he often bolts afterwards.

Really interested in anybody's opinions, or if you have a pair, are they worth the money?

Thanks


----------



## little_flea (10 September 2012)

I really like them, they feel very cushioned, stable and comfortable.


----------



## Supanova (10 September 2012)

I really like them too - much softer on the knees and ankles.  Can't use normal stirrups now!


----------



## Shipley (10 September 2012)

I love mine.


----------



## Charlie Bucket (10 September 2012)

Thanks everyone - thought I'd come on here before I made a decision and once again you do not disappoint!


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (10 September 2012)

I'm 60 and invested in a pair for similar reasons but I have trouble finding them again when I've taken my feet out to stretch my knees,might be just me tho'


----------



## vinnie (10 September 2012)

I ride in both the sprenger and normal irons, as I have two saddles for different horses, and I honestly can't tell the difference! 
I've been told they help your ankles become more supple as your lower leg moves with the horse, but still can't really tell :/
Then again, that also just could be me!!


----------



## kerilli (10 September 2012)

Sprenger bendy sided stirrups are great, I have 2 pairs of the normal straight black rubbered ones, and 2 pairs of Bow Balance, and tbh can't tell the diff between the two types when riding. Prefer not to ride with anything else now though, I have a dodgy knee that's had to be operated on twice and the bendy stirrups definitely help.


----------



## WestCoast (10 September 2012)

I bought a set of £30 flexi stirrups and really like them. I'd heard quite a lot of people say they were nearly as good. 

Paula


----------



## Silmarillion (10 September 2012)

I love mine - bought them because I got achey knees when I worked on a yard.

Tip - put the left stirrup on the right, and the right on the left. They're much easier to get back if you take your feet out, then.


----------



## smac (10 September 2012)

I have the black straight on my dressage saddles and the bow balance on my jump saddles. If i ride a horse with normal now i am crippled and can only do a few strides of trot.

I jump in the bow balance as thats how i shattered my ankle (foot caught in stirrup) i have had knock on issues with knee hip and back. These irons are worth the money

I also have the "cheese grater" treads in them for extra grip as my ankle tends to give way and so slips these treads help alot (think about £20 more) but just watch they dont scratch your saddle!

Apologies for spelling/ grammer on stupid phone!


----------



## Charlie Bucket (10 September 2012)

Thanks for your replies everyone - from what you have said I think I will buy myself a pair. 

You are all stars!


----------



## BeckyD (11 September 2012)

I too have normal Sprenger bendy ones on dressage saddle and bow balance on jump saddle.  They are worth the money (although I've always bought mine in the sales ).

I like the wide treads on the bow balance ones, but I also find them difficult to get your foot back in when you've taken your foot out - except the time I put them back on the wrong way round (like someone above suggested).  

My knees and hips are crippled now if I use other stirrups, but I can do ODEs with these and be fine.


----------



## ell (2 July 2016)

I have ridden in Ladies size 4 3/4. for 3yrs next month, was £149 when i bought them, i like them very much although i dont have joint pain, i find ladies size to be quite big so you can safely fall off with big winter boots like i ride in, and if your thinking about safely falling off your horse no problem iv done it twice in recent months great for safety,German technology you shud read about some of there horsie products and what goes into them all, nobody does it better in my opinion, and Bow Balance stirrups excellent, and nice and broad footbed,Highly recommended especially for falling off with confidence, worth the money yes. hope this helps.


----------



## Joss (2 July 2016)

I used to really like mine & then I bought a pair of Freejumps which I now much prefer. 

You can buy my Bow Balance if you like&#55357;&#56861;


----------



## sarahann1 (2 July 2016)

Another positive from me, I used to get sore knees riding, never looked back since riding in Bow Balances


----------



## star (3 July 2016)

I love mine.  Be careful of cheap flexi stirrups.  Know there have been cases where they have snapped going over a jump and that could cause a nasty accident.


----------



## mudmonkey17 (3 July 2016)

Love mine x


----------



## CrazyMare (3 July 2016)

I have the normal Sprenger ones on my saddles. One pair have been in very hard use for 13 years straight!!!! Worth every penny although I've bought all bar the first pair in sales or second hand. 

I'm crippled without my stirrups!!


----------



## neddy man (3 July 2016)

kramer equestrian have them at £114


----------

